# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  WTB: .44 Mag

## Raging Bull

Looking for a Revolver in .44 Mag or .45 Colt. 

Single Action, similar style to the Ruger vaquero or uberti Cattleman.  Stainless or Blued, not fussed. 

If you know of any for sale please pm me.  

Cheers.

----------

